# 60's (70's) Jenny (fortis) Caribbean 1000m Triple Safe



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

As mentioned in another thread. This appears to be a very good condition 1000M Jenny Triple Safe with a bezel marking that I haven't seen before. Have a look at the Bay item # 150174791685 and let me know if this is authentic.

Sellers picture show what might be a hole for a missing Bezel locking stem?

I'd appreciate if someone could tell me how/what the bezel markings represent.

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is rather nice isnt it, I wonder what the BIN was on it?

The bezel looks to be a 1 hour timer with 60 individual minutes marked out to accuratly time a dive....

I would like to see what the original dial would have looked like before I concidered buying this one though......


----------

